# DeRosa Protos



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Has anyone ridden this wonder? 

I just saw one today at my local dealer. It was hanging up high enough so that nobody can touch it  (perhaps Shaq or Yao can..) Anyway, I was more enthralled by the matt black finish more than anything else. It had the obligatory Record Carbon group and carbon Hyperon wheels and other sick carbon goodies. The shop owner proudly proclaimed that it costs $10,500.


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

Have one hanging on my wall. 










































Just put a Fizik Arione K:1 on her this weekend


----------



## Saltybiker (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

JLDonald,

Wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing !! I wish I could justify buying such a bike, but I'm such a novice rider that I can't rationalize spending that amount (although I think I can afford it).


----------



## Victheslik (Jul 29, 2007)

To tell you the truth i wasn't satisfied with the protos maybe i was unlucky, but i have ordered one as a birthday gift from my parents and de rosa sent me the wrong fork for the frame and the rivet popped off after testing the brakes once.This hasn't ever happened with any other de rosa bikes, but none the less the finish was very attractive.

On the other hand i do have another de rosa in my stall that my parents got me as a replacement for that atrocious accident. Was thinking about posting pics but never got around to doing it... it is a special bike though the De Rosa Cinquata, though i only ridden it once around the block hahaha.

-vic the slik


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

JIDonald said:


> Have one hanging on my wall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh baby I love the way, the waaaaaaaay, You look! Darn thats one great looking bike!

Have you put a review on your Protos on the reviews section? Thanks


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

JIDonald said:


> Have one hanging on my wall.


That is a funny looking wall but a sweet looking bike. 
Do you ride without bottle cages?


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

Really sorry to hear about your accident..Hope your well now.

The Cinquata is the dogs, its the blue carbon 50th annverisary bike. They are abit different to the King in that they weigh less for the frame, about 1050g, whereas the King X Light weighed about 1150g. Do still have it, it would be great to see the pictures of it?


----------



## JIDonald (Oct 18, 2006)

nrspeed said:


> That is a funny looking wall but a sweet looking bike.
> Do you ride without bottle cages?


The photos were shot without the cages for a cleaner look.


----------

